# Jemand ne Ahnung warum meine Java Fenster immer schwarz werden?



## JJK3 (14. Dez 2012)

Ich benutze meist BlueJ um zu programmieren!!
Mein Problem ist das BlueJ (Und auch alle anderen Java-Fenster), immer schwarz werden!!
Also der gesammte Inhalt des Fensters wird schwarz übermalt und der Inhalt ist nicht mehr sichtbar!!
Wenn man das Fenster größer bzw. kleiner zieht. wird alles wieder sichtbar!!
Auf meinem Laptop funktioniert alles ganz normal!!

Hat irgendjemand eine Idee, wie ich das beheben kann?


----------



## Fab1 (14. Dez 2012)

Ich würde einfach mal BlueJ neu installieren. Wenn das gleiche Problem auf deinem Laptop läuft, dann kann es daran ja wohl nicht liegen.


----------



## JJK3 (14. Dez 2012)

Das neu-installieren hab ich schon versucht!!
Liegt wohl auch eher an java!?


----------



## L-ectron-X (15. Dez 2012)

Hilft das? http://www.java-forum.org/java-basics-anfaenger-themen/92213-frame-bleibt-schwarz-beim-laden.html

Ansonsten:
Sind die beiden Java-Versionen auf den Rechnern identisch?


----------



## xehpuk (15. Dez 2012)

Also wenn die Fenster von fremden Java-Programmen ebenfalls schwarz werden, dann würde ich mal auf den Grafikkartentreiber tippen.


----------



## JJK3 (15. Dez 2012)

Ja das vermute ich auch,
jetzt 

Ne mal ehrlich, meine Grafikkarte (AMD) stürzt manchmal ab, wenn ich java benutze!!
Dann bleibt der ganze Bildschirm für 10 sekunden schwarz!!
Dann baut sich das Bild wieder auf und ein kleines Windows Info Fenster(unten Rechts), sagt mir das meine AMD-Grafikkarte nach einem Fehler, wiederhergestellt wurde!!

Jemand ne Idee wie ich das beheben kann?


----------



## L-ectron-X (15. Dez 2012)

Mit 'nem Treiber-Update? :bahnhof:


----------



## JJK3 (15. Dez 2012)

Darauf hätte ich kommen müssen 

NaJa Danke


----------

